# Problem mit Transformation / Verzerren



## MarioR (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

irgendwie stehe ich auf'm Schlauch.
Ich versuch schon die ganze Zeit eine Flagge nachzubauen, die liegt aber nur noch
als Pixel vor (Griechische Flagge). Die Flagge in 2d habe ich ja hinbekommen, aber die soll noch gebogen (3d ähnlich einem Sattel) werden.
Da hängts bei mir total. 
Habt Ihr mal einen Tip, wie ich das machen kann.

PS: Die datei hängt als Flagge8.cdr (CorelDraw-8) an. (gezipt)

Gruß Mario


----------



## MarioR (23. Mai 2004)

... hat sich erledigt ...

Ein wenig Schlaf und schon kommen die Ideen.

Corel Draw - Hilfsmittel Interaktive Hülle, mit ein bischen basteln geht das ganz gut.

ps ich habe das Ergebnis noch mal angehangen.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Consti (23. Mai 2004)

Kannst du vllt auch noch eine JPG Version posten oder so - mit CDR kann ich rel. wenig anfangen )


----------



## MarioR (24. Mai 2004)

Hi,

hier noch mal ein Jpg

Gruß Mario


----------



## Consti (24. Mai 2004)

Thx! Sieht doch richtig klasse aus! Haste gut hinbekommen!


----------

